# pure-ftpd kills/freezes server with jails



## bryn1u (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey,

I have a dedicated server FreeBSD-10-RELEASE with two jails and *I* have a strange problem. I've installed pure-ftpd and when *I* upload files (these are normal *.php files for example something like CMS Joomla) then everything stops. All jails, and the host are stopped. Only way is to reboot from the panel. But *I* don't know where the problem is. Can someone help me resolve it?


----------

